# Nissan Wire Harness Install Question



## CGann (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm getting ready to install an Eclipse 8051 dead head in my 03 Altima and I wanted to double check some things about the wiring. I do have a harness and I did a search on here looking up all the right wire codes. My friend ended up having his dash not working on his 98 nissan so I wanted to make sure this is right....

My deck has only 1 orange illumination wire coming out of it. Now when it was installed in my cavalier i had the "Positive Dimmer" wire on the GM harness connected to the Illumination wire on the deck. I am using a Metra harness. My question is when I connect it to my Altima do I connect the Illumination wire from the deck to the "Illumination" wire (solid orange) on the altima or the "Grounded Dimmer" Wire (Orange with a black stripe)? Is one of them not used? I would rather not fry my dash light switch or fuse if I can help. Any help would be greatly appreciated guys!!

Chris


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

DO NOT TRUST THE COLORING OF THE FACTOR HARNESS.....
Trust me...get yourself a multi-meter and test them yourself. I almost fired my head unit due to mixed up wiring. 

Good luck...(I own a 200sx and not sure it the wiring is the same)


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

if you buy the metra brand kit it will have all the wiring that you need and the correct color code for the car. you can also try going to their site it may have the color codes there!


----------



## CGann (Jan 23, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> *DO NOT TRUST THE COLORING OF THE FACTOR HARNESS.....
> Trust me...get yourself a multi-meter and test them yourself. I almost fired my head unit due to mixed up wiring.
> 
> Good luck...(I own a 200sx and not sure it the wiring is the same) *


All 95up nissan's have the same harness so it could be. Do you remeber how you hooked yours up? I do have a multi-meter here I have access to so that might be a good idea.


----------

